# Anyone heard of This Kenpo Instructor?



## Mark Weiser (Aug 31, 2004)

Anyone know of this Instructor out of Oklamhoma in the year of 1970. 

Rick Sumner taught Kenpo near Northwestern Oklahoma University during this time. He alledgedly learned EPAK while in California. 

Any Information would be useful.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 31, 2004)

That name sounds vaquely familier,can't quite place him.


----------



## GAB (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi I know Ted Sumner, SanJoseKenpo.com,  He is in Tracy's Organization. He might be able to clear it up for you. Regards, Gary


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 31, 2004)

Does Ted Sumner go by Rick or Richard?


----------



## GAB (Sep 1, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Does Ted Sumner go by Rick or Richard?


No but maybe he is related or because they have the last name, or others have asked him:idunno: 

Just thought I would pass that on to you. Ignore or follow it up.
Similar to JKD thought's either use it or throw it away and find something
better . Regards, Gary


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 5, 2004)

bringing this topic back to the light of day so that if anyone has heard of this instructor they can let Mark know.


----------

